# making honey question



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we buy raw honey by the bucket and I just opened the latest one. Its spun? honey! It tastes so good. How do you make it?


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

Whipped Honey?

Honey will tend to crystallize over time, and can be re-liquified by heating in a bowl of warm water and stirring. Whipped honey is intentionally crystallized by using TINY "seed crystals" that give a very smooth result. It's great for spreading on toast!

You can make more by adding some of that honey to regular liquid honey and letting it sit in the pantry for a week or so. Enjoy!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It tastes good, but we buy the raw. I wonder if he gave us the wrong bucket by mistake. Oh well.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

Oops...sorry, wasn't too clear there. 

Commercial whipped honey is pasteurized, but even raw honey can be creamed - and can crystallize on its own. Might be the wrong bucket, or could be a bucket of raw honey that either crystallized on its own or was made into raw whipped honey for selling.

Quick question, if you don't mind - how large are the buckets and what do they cost you? I'm wondering if it'd be worth the trouble for me to find somewhere to get larger amounts of honey or just stick with buying the jars we get now.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's a popular item among the types of honey that a friend sells at the local farmers market and he doesn't pasteurize any of his honey. All sold as raw and pure. 

Martin.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> It tastes good, but we buy the raw. I wonder if he gave us the wrong bucket by mistake. Oh well.


It may just be crystalized. Much of my bottled honey from last year has crystalized.

As Nyx said, the difference between crystalized honey and spun honey is the crystal size. Spun honey is very smooth, almost like peanut butter. Crystallized honey tends to be more gritty.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In this area a 5 gallon pail of honey would cost $105 and up depending on the bee keeper.

Our winter stored honey that is not ticketed for local sale is stored in a unheated area of our honey house. It will crystallized in a matter of days in the cold and that is why you do not store table honey in the fridge.

When they say to put crystallized honey in water they forgot to mention it has to be in a bottle, pail or dish to keep the water from the honey. Honey will asorbe moisture from the air so even an open dish is not a good thing to use when warming honey back to a liquid state. Some natural crystallized honey can be smoother than some others. I think it depends on what the girls had been forageing on.


 Al


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Paquebot,
Next time you see Frank poke him for me.
Dutch


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hey Paquebot,
> Next time you see Frank poke him for me.
> Dutch


That would be Frank Holzman of Mazomanie and whom I've bought a lot of honey from over the years. He sells at farmers markets in Madison as well as a self-serve operation at his home. He's got a great selection of honey but generally a dollar higher than Ed Jaeckel, my friend in Sun Prairie. He sells at Stoughton, Sun Prairie, and Waunakee. 

Martin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I get it for about 1.50 a pound, but this guy doesn't sell like this to the general public. Just to us, because we take the skimmings no one else wants.


----------

